# Prayers for my dad.



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 25, 2011)

My dad is scheduled for a heart cath this Tuesday.  My brother just called and said he was taking him to the hospital now because my dad is having chest pains.  Waiting on my sister-in-law to get here to watch my daughter so that my wife and I can get to the hospital.  Please keep him in your prayers.

Thanks,
Darrell


----------



## boone123 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Prayers*

your father and your family are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 25, 2011)

Praying for your Dad and the whole family...........................


----------



## T.P. (Dec 25, 2011)

Prayer sent.


----------



## love the woods (Dec 26, 2011)

Prayers sent for your dad and the rest of the family.


----------



## sniper22 (Dec 26, 2011)

Prayers lifted for your dad and family.


----------



## georgia357 (Dec 26, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Chestnut (Dec 26, 2011)

*Power in prayers*

Prayers on the way for the family  
  chestnut


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 26, 2011)

He had a heart cath this morning and they found 100% blockage in one and 90% in the other.  They are going to perform a triple bypass tomorrow.  Please keep the prayers coming.

Thanks,
Darrell


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 26, 2011)

Thoughts are with you. My mom went through the same thing earlier this year, and thankfully, she's doing fine now, and feels a lot better in general since getting the blackages fixed.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 26, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 26, 2011)

My Prayers are added!


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 26, 2011)

My prayers too.


----------



## Papa Bear (Dec 26, 2011)

Prayers sent to you dad and all the family.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Dec 27, 2011)

Prayer sent for your dad and family.


----------



## John I. Shore (Dec 27, 2011)

Prayers, for your dad and family.  Best wishes for a speedy and full recovery.

John I.


----------



## Sargent (Dec 27, 2011)

Sent from here.


----------



## Johnny Reb (Dec 27, 2011)

Prayers sent up from me as well. I know what you are going thru. My dad had open heart surgery this past July. He said he feels better than he ever has!


----------



## Bo Webb (Dec 27, 2011)

Praying for him. Be strong.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the prayers and please keep them coming.  They pushed the surgery back until tomorrow morning.


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 27, 2011)

Praying for him.


----------



## LaurenR88 (Dec 27, 2011)

Praying for ya'll


----------



## CAL (Dec 28, 2011)

01Foreman400 said:


> Thanks for all the prayers and please keep them coming.  They pushed the surgery back until tomorrow morning.



Hold to ya Faith Brother.Prayers for a easy surgery and a quick recovery.


----------



## safebuilder (Dec 28, 2011)

praying for you and your family


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 28, 2011)

Praying for a successful surgery...................


----------



## daddy ron (Dec 28, 2011)

darrel we will remember your dad and hope he does ok chris jody and ron


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the prayers.  The surgery went great and he is doing fine.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 28, 2011)

Good to hear Darrell!


----------



## tournament fisher (Dec 28, 2011)

prayers sent for everyone


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 29, 2011)

Awesome! Prayers continue for complete recovery!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 29, 2011)

Glad to hear it went well. Prayers sent for a quick recovery!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Dec 29, 2011)

Amen


----------

